# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  > Ложные срабатывания  >  DrWeb Rootkit????

## кубик рубис

Здравствуйте.Надеюсь что в эту тему правильно пишу.
Стоит DrWeb 6.0.
Диспетчер  процессов AVZ-ки выдает:
drweb32w.exe.............да,FU or KernelMode Rootkit!! :Shocked: 

Проверяю drweb32w.exe
 по безопасности,пишет:
Файл обнаружен в базе системных и безопасных объектов AVZ
 по Microsoft,пишет:
Файл НЕ прошел контроль подлинности Microsoft

Ложное срабатывание???????
Будьте добры обьясните,пожалуйста!!! :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Ничего плохого в этом нет. Антивирус может защищать собственные файлы от изменений, такие действия  AVZ часто расценивает как руткит.

----------

